# 

## Redakcja

*Od nowego roku ruszają publiczne dopłaty dla  budujących i kupujących domy oraz mieszkania o niskim zużyciu energii *  
Zapowiadany przez NFOŚIGW w maju br. program stał  się faktem. Rada Nadzorcza podjęła decyzję o uruchomieniu dopłat do kredytów na  budowę lub zakup energooszczędnych budynków. Niemal o połowę wzrosła kwota  zapowiadanego jednorazowego bezzwrotnego dofinansowania - do 50 tysięcy złotych  dopłaty do budowy domu pasywnego oraz do 30 tysięcy złotych do domu  energooszczędnego. Wzrosło również dofinansowanie do zakupu mieszkań w budynkach  pasywnych – do 16 tysięcy złotych, a w energooszczędnych – do 11 tys. zł brutto.   
Program rusza od przyszłego roku i przez kolejne  sześć lat (do 2018 roku) Fundusz wesprze indywidualnych inwestorów łączną kwotą  300 mln zł dofinansowując budowę lub zakup planowanych 12 tysięcy domów i  mieszkań o niskim zapotrzebowaniu na energię. Dotacja kierowana jest do osób  fizycznych budujących dom jednorodzinny lub kupujących dom/mieszkanie od  dewelopera, w tym również od spółdzielni mieszkaniowej. To trzecia oferta, poza  dopłatami do zakupu kolektorów słonecznych oraz przydomowych biologicznych  oczyszczalni ścieków, którą Fundusz wspiera proekologiczne inwestycje osób  fizycznych. 
O dofinansowanie mogą ubiegać się osoby: 
dysponujące pozwoleniem na budowę oraz posiadające  prawo do dysponowania nieruchomością, na której będą budowały budynek  mieszkalny,  
dysponujące uprawnieniem do przeniesienia przez  dewelopera na swoją rzecz: prawa własności nieruchomości wraz z domem  jednorodzinnym, który deweloper na niej wybuduje albo użytkowania wieczystego  nieruchomości gruntowej i własności domu jednorodzinnego, który będzie na niej  posadowiony i stanowić będzie odrębną nieruchomość albo własności lokalu  mieszkalnego.  
Na takie wsparcie mogą również liczyć inwestorzy  budujący domy tzw. systemem gospodarczym. 
Jednorazowe dofinansowanie zostanie wypłacone inwestorom po  zakończeniu budowy oraz potwierdzeniu osiągnięcia zakładanych w projekcie  oszczędności energii. Zainteresowani dopłatami nie będą musieli jechać do  siedziby NFOŚiGW w Warszawie. Wystarczy zgłosić się do jednego z banków, które  będą współpracowały z Funduszem, program bowiem będzie realizowany przy  współpracy z sektorem bankowym. Oferowane przez Fundusz wsparcie finansowe  będzie przeznaczone na częściową spłatę kapitału kredytu hipotecznego.  Przekazanie pieniędzy odbywać się będzie bezgotówkowo, w formie dotacji  wypłacanej bezpośrednio na konto kredytowe beneficjenta. Zakończenie realizacji  przedsięwzięcia musi nastąpić w terminie do 3 lat od dnia podpisania umowy  kredytu.  
W najbliższych miesiącach zostanie ogłoszony nabór  banków zainteresowanych współpracą oraz szczegółowe wymagania techniczne dla  dofinansowywanych budynków. Kredyt z dopłatą powinien się pojawić w okienkach  bankowych w I kwartale 2013r.  

Program zaplanowano do 2018 roku ponieważ dwa lata  później (2020 rok) budowanie domów „o niemal zerowym zużyciu energii” stanie się  obowiązkiem wszystkich inwestorów w Polsce (na podstawie Dyrektywy Parlamentu  Europejskiego i Rady 2010/31/UE z dnia 19 maja 2010 r.) Wielka Brytania  zapowiedziała wprowadzenie tego obowiązku już w 2016 roku. Narodowy Fundusz  oferowanymi dopłatami chce przygotować inwestorów, projektantów, wykonawców i  producentów materiałów budowlanych, do zaostrzonych wymagań dyrektywy. Program  ma stanowić rynkowy impuls do zmiany standardów budowy budynków w Polsce i poza  korzyściami finansowymi dla beneficjentów przyniesie znaczący efekt edukacyjny  dla społeczeństwa. To pierwszy ogólnopolski instrument wsparcia dla budujących  budynki mieszkalne o niskim zużyciu energii. 



Witold Maziarz - rzecznik prasowy NFOŚiGW

----------


## marcin_olo

Bardzo cieszy mnie ta informacja ponieważ sam jestem zainteresowany budową domu co najmniej energooszczędnego a jeśli dodatkowo z tego tytułu udałoby się dostać dopłatę to super.

Ciekawe czy dopłaty będą przyznawane też już zaczętym inwestycją.

----------


## jbloch

> *Od nowego roku ruszają publiczne dopłaty dla  budujących i kupujących domy oraz mieszkania o niskim zużyciu energii *  
> Zapowiadany przez NFOŚIGW w maju br. program stał  się faktem. Rada Nadzorcza podjęła decyzję o uruchomieniu dopłat do kredytów na  budowę lub zakup energooszczędnych budynków. Niemal o połowę wzrosła kwota  zapowiadanego jednorazowego bezzwrotnego dofinansowania - do 50 tysięcy złotych  dopłaty do budowy domu pasywnego oraz do 30 tysięcy złotych do domu  energooszczędnego. Wzrosło również dofinansowanie do zakupu mieszkań w budynkach  pasywnych – do 16 tysięcy złotych, a w energooszczędnych – do 11 tys. zł brutto.   
> Program rusza od przyszłego roku i przez kolejne  sześć lat (do 2018 roku) Fundusz wesprze indywidualnych inwestorów łączną kwotą  300 mln zł dofinansowując budowę lub zakup planowanych 12 tysięcy domów i  mieszkań o niskim zapotrzebowaniu na energię. Dotacja kierowana jest do osób  fizycznych budujących dom jednorodzinny lub kupujących dom/mieszkanie od  dewelopera, w tym również od spółdzielni mieszkaniowej. To trzecia oferta, poza  dopłatami do zakupu kolektorów słonecznych oraz przydomowych biologicznych  oczyszczalni ścieków, którą Fundusz wspiera proekologiczne inwestycje osób  fizycznych. 
> O dofinansowanie mogą ubiegać się osoby: 
> dysponujące pozwoleniem na budowę oraz posiadające  prawo do dysponowania nieruchomością, na której będą budowały budynek  mieszkalny,  
> dysponujące uprawnieniem do przeniesienia przez  dewelopera na swoją rzecz: prawa własności nieruchomości wraz z domem  jednorodzinnym, który deweloper na niej wybuduje albo użytkowania wieczystego  nieruchomości gruntowej i własności domu jednorodzinnego, który będzie na niej  posadowiony i stanowić będzie odrębną nieruchomość albo własności lokalu  mieszkalnego.  
> Na takie wsparcie mogą również liczyć inwestorzy  budujący domy tzw. systemem gospodarczym. 
> Jednorazowe dofinansowanie zostanie wypłacone inwestorom po  zakończeniu budowy oraz potwierdzeniu osiągnięcia zakładanych w projekcie  oszczędności energii. Zainteresowani dopłatami nie będą musieli jechać do  siedziby NFOŚiGW w Warszawie. Wystarczy zgłosić się do jednego z banków, które  będą współpracowały z Funduszem, program bowiem będzie realizowany przy  współpracy z sektorem bankowym. Oferowane przez Fundusz wsparcie finansowe  będzie przeznaczone na częściową spłatę kapitału kredytu hipotecznego.  Przekazanie pieniędzy odbywać się będzie bezgotówkowo, w formie dotacji  wypłacanej bezpośrednio na konto kredytowe beneficjenta. Zakończenie realizacji  przedsięwzięcia musi nastąpić w terminie do 3 lat od dnia podpisania umowy  kredytu.  
> W najbliższych miesiącach zostanie ogłoszony nabór  banków zainteresowanych współpracą oraz szczegółowe wymagania techniczne dla  dofinansowywanych budynków. Kredyt z dopłatą powinien się pojawić w okienkach  bankowych w I kwartale 2013r.  
> ...


no tak a jeśli jestem w trakcie budowy domu energooszczędnego to czy też będe mógł się ubiegać o dofinansowanie?

----------


## desmear

tylko że musisz wziąć kredyt hipoteczny. a jak ktoś chce wybudować gospodarczo i za swoje to może zapomnieć. jak zwykle dofinansowanie zrobiono głównie dla banków. budujący są na drugim planie

----------


## cyprinus

Ja również buduję dom co najmniej energooszczędny. Mam już prawie stan surowy otwarty. Kredyt jakiś będzie mi potrzebny, ale nie wiadomo, czy banki uczestniczące w projekcie będą miały korzystne warunki. Bo przecież może się okazać, że ktoś nie spełni wymogów i będzie musiał sobie spłacić cały kredyt sam.

----------


## Yotomeczek

> tylko że musisz wziąć kredyt hipoteczny. a jak ktoś chce wybudować gospodarczo i za swoje to może zapomnieć. jak zwykle dofinansowanie zrobiono głównie dla banków. budujący są na drugim planie


Co za debile to wymyślają ... a jak ktoś nie chce brać kredytu to jest w dupie...

----------


## tutli_putli

Podobnie z tymi, którzy są już w trakcie budowy domu energooszczędnego i parę miesięcy wcześniej wzięli kredyt - też zostają z kwitkiem.

----------


## cyprinus

No i teraz mamy 100 stron wytycznych. Ciekawe ile osób spełni warunki. Ja mam bryłę nieenergooszczędną - bo parter z poddaszem nieużytkowym. Geniusze będą promować budowę zwartych domków. Miało być tak pięknie, a będzie pewnie jak zwykle do d...

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

No ale to chyba logiczne, że będą promować takie konstrukcje i rozwiązania, gdzie tym samym wkładem finansowym da się osiągnąć najlepszy wynik? W końcu, było nie było, to w pewnym sensie publiczne pieniądze. Chyba należy się cieszyć z dążenia do racjonalizacji ich wydawania?

----------


## MMichal

Witam


Dobrze, że coś się dzieje, a co do kredytu to już banki poradzą sobie aby zyskać jak najwięcej klientów (podobnie było z kolektorami i zawieraniem umów kredytu na "chwilę") .

Dobrze, że już teraz zwiększono wyjściowe kwoty (będzie haracz dla banku  :smile:  )

Mam tylko nadzieję, że będą ludzkie przepisy aby o takowe dofinansowanie się ubiegać bez zbytniej papierologii - wielkość zużycia energii i ... wystarczy.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## gaga33

Szkoda,ze koniecznoscia jest kredyt,ale wtedy jesli dostaniemy dofinansowanie to z tej kwoty ktora otrzymamy  splacamy ten kredyt?I co trzeba zrobic aby miesc energoszczedny dom? Tzw. ile rzeczy i jakie zastosowac,aby moc skorzystac z dofinansowania?

----------


## cyprinus

> No ale to chyba logiczne, że będą promować takie konstrukcje i rozwiązania, gdzie tym samym wkładem finansowym da się osiągnąć najlepszy wynik? W końcu, było nie było, to w pewnym sensie publiczne pieniądze. Chyba należy się cieszyć z dążenia do racjonalizacji ich wydawania?


To nie do końca tak. Za 30.000 nie wybudujesz domu energooszczędnego. Zakładając wstępnie co chcesz budować, z góry wiesz, że osiągnięcie celu będzie droższe lub tańsze. Ja buduję dom parterowy o rozległej bryle, więc będę musiał wydać trochę więcej - ale za to będę miał komfort mieszkania w domu bez schodów. 30.000  to tylko ew. dopłata do tego, co sam muszę wydać. Więc moim zdaniem wystarczy sprawdzić na drodze audytu, czy dom spełnia kryteria. W przeciwnym razie beneficjentami będą banki i różnej maści "eksperci" przygotowujący dokumentację. Tu można właśnie zmarnować sporo pieniędzy , podatników lub naszych.

----------


## AngelDust

Niestety, widzę to w ciemnych barwach. Zakładam sytuację jak w moim przypadku, rozpoczęta budowa ze środków własnych i możliwość jej dokończenia w taki sam sposób bez kredytu. W związku z kredytem (zakładam że wziętym tylko w celu skorzystanie z dopłat, jak u mnie) powstają koszty:
- prowizja, 
- odsetki, 
- opłaty dodatkowe - ustanowienie hipoteki itd.
- opłata za wcześniejszą spłatę (jeśli będzie w danym banku obowiązywać)
Dodatkowe koszty to:
- koszty weryfikacji projektu i jego wykonania. NFOSIGW szacuje ten koszt na "kilka tysięcy". Pytanie czy to będzie 2 czy 9 tysięcy. Zakładam brak konieczności modyfikacji projektu i dodatkowych opłat
- podatek dochodowy od uzyskanej dopłaty (zakładam 19%)

Czyli w najbardziej typowym przypadku, ubiegania się o dopłatę na dom energooszczędny a nie pasywny (30 tys złotych), okazuje się że efekt finansowy dla inwestora jest bardzo nikły.

W moim przypadku, zakładam kredyt w wysokości 60 000zł na 10 lat, w PLN raty malejące. Spłacam kredyt przez 3 lata, po czym otrzymuję dotację. koszty kształtują się następująco:
- prowizja 2% - 1 200zł
- odsetki przez 3 lata (stopa procentowa 8%) około 12 000zł
- założenie: opłaty dodatkowe ok 500zł
- założenie: opłata za wcześniejszą spłatę 0zł
- podatek dochodowy 19% - 5 700zł
- założenie: koszt weryfikacji projektu - 7000 zł

Koszt całkowity: 26 400zł

Czyli jeśli dojdzie konieczność modyfikacji projektu całość może przestać się opłacać. A gdzie dodatkowe inwestycje w energooszczędność?

----------


## piotrek0m

Jestem również zainteresowany tym dofinansowaniem. Jednakże pochodzę bardzo sceptycznie.
Wyliczyłem, że koszt kredytu (tylko dla celów uzyskania dofinansowania) na kwotę 50 000 zł  / 5 lat wyniesie 12 000 zł.

Uzyskane dofinansowanie brutto 30 000 zł po odjęciu podatku dochodowego 18 % wyniesie 24 600 zł. 
Mój "zysk" stanowi więc kwotę 12 600 zł. Nie uwzględniając oczywiście kosztów związanych z kredytem i dodatkowych ekspertyz wymaganych przez NFOSIGW. 

Jak czytam na stronach NFOSIGW że będą dwa etapy weryfikacji przez weryfikatora:

1) - weryfikacja projektu przez weryfikatora 
2) - potwierdzenie standardu gotowego budynku
oraz 
3) - kontrola przedsięwzięcia przez bank.

http://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/srodki-kra...-postepowania/

Weryfikował *odpłatnie* będzie powołany w tym celu weryfikator, który:  _"...Za wykonanie czynności weryfikacyjnych inwestor rozlicza się bezpośrednio z weryfikatorem. Jednak kwota dotacji została tak skalkulowana, że pokrywa koszty pracy weryfikatora. W zamian za wyższe koszty obsługi inwestycji, beneficjent będzie miał pewność, że jego dom / mieszkanie jest rzeczywiście energooszczędne, co przełoży się na niższe rachunki za ogrzewanie_..." - to oficjalna informacja ze stron NFOSIGW. 

Ponieważ pierwsza kontrola dotyczyć będzie projektu, z pewnością konieczna będzie jego modyfikacja, co spowoduje kolejny wzrost kosztów. Obawiam się, że na tym etapie bez znaczenia będzie zapewnienie, że w praktyce do ocieplenia ścian i dachu użyję grubszych materiałów niż przewiduje projekt, co potwierdzi kierownik budowy?

Dotacja może wynieść ok 8 000 zł. Czy warto?

----------


## gombro

Smutne te twoje wyliczenia, ale tak to już jest że z "dobroczynności" do  kieszeni potrzebującego trafia kilka procent, niby inne ale case podobny

----------


## ariama

Pytanie, czy budujecie dom energooszczędny tylko po to aby dostać dotację? Jeżeli zakładacie, że chcecie mieć dom, który daje lepszy komfort mieszkania i niższe koszty użytkowania, to gdyby tego programu nie było to byście nie budowali energooszczędnie? Pewnie że zdecydowalibyście się na budowę takiego domu, bo dla myślących inwestorów nakłady na cieplejszy dom, zdrowsze powietrze i niższe koszty ogrzewania mają określoną stopę zwrotu, a jeżeli dostaniecie teraz z NFOŚ jakąś kasę, to tylko na plus, bo bez programu ani złotówki byście nie dostali. Trochę optymizmu. 

do użytkownika, który twierdzi, że posiadając już kredyt hipoteczny nie skorzystasz z dopłaty - to nie wyklucza dopłaty. Warunkiem jest finansowanie części budowy z kredytu hipotecznego, jak już go masz to masz już jeden warunek spełniony.

----------


## MMichal

Witam




> Jestem również zainteresowany tym dofinansowaniem. Jednakże pochodzę bardzo sceptycznie.
> Wyliczyłem, że koszt kredytu (tylko dla celów uzyskania dofinansowania) na kwotę 50 000 zł  / 5 lat wyniesie 12 000 zł.
> 
> Uzyskane dofinansowanie brutto 30 000 zł po odjęciu podatku dochodowego 18 % wyniesie 24 600 zł. 
> Mój "zysk" stanowi więc kwotę 12 600 zł. Nie uwzględniając oczywiście kosztów związanych z kredytem i dodatkowych ekspertyz wymaganych przez NFOSIGW. 
> 
> Jak czytam na stronach NFOSIGW że będą dwa etapy weryfikacji przez weryfikatora:
> 
> 1) - weryfikacja projektu przez weryfikatora 
> ...


wyliczenia są czysto teoretyczne, zakładasz koszt 12.000 jeżeli faktycznie będziesz spłacał ten kredyt przez 5 lat, jeżeli jednak bierzesz go aby otrzymać dofinansowanie zakładam, że NIE MUSISZ, więc spłacasz go automatycznie , no po 2 miesiącach to jaki masz koszt ?

koszt zmian w projekcie - no fakt może być - ale teraz kiedy wiadomo "o co chodzi" można wybrać już dostosowany projekt, biura projektowe będą je dostosowywać teraz na potęgę !!

koszt weryfikacji - KONIECZNY - a nie tak jak ma to miejsce ze świadectwami energetycznymi wystawianymi na podstawie projektu a jak kto zbuduje to już nikt tego nie sprawdza, choć i tutaj mają być jakieś zmiany.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## leon_za

> tylko że musisz wziąć kredyt hipoteczny. a jak ktoś chce wybudować gospodarczo i za swoje to może zapomnieć. jak zwykle dofinansowanie zrobiono głównie dla banków. budujący są na drugim planie


Proponowałbym troszke poczytać o kredytach lub zainteresować się tematem.

Nawet jak ktoś ma kase na budowe domu to może skorzystać z dofinansowania.

Wystarczy odpowiednio wynegocjować umowę z bankiem że całość kredytu spłacam kiedy chcę (a jest to możliwe) żeby nie płacić kar za zbyt wczesne spłacenie kredytu. Na koniec budowy biorę nieduży kredyt (np: 50.000 skoro tyle wynosi max dofinansowanie (musi być taka kwota skoro dofinansowanie odbywa się bezgotówkowo - nikt kasy do łapy nie da  :sad: )) i spłacam kredyt wraz z odsetkami do czasu załatwienia formalności z dofinansowaniem (załóżmy 2 do 3 m-cy). Po tym czasie dofinansowanie pokrywa kredyt a kasa którą miało się wydać na zakończenie budowy pozostaje na koncie  :smile: . Jedyne co trzeba policzyć to ile wyniosa odsetki i ile się przez to zyska.

----------


## martyna8

> Proponowałbym troszke poczytać o kredytach lub zainteresować się tematem.
> 
> Nawet jak ktoś ma kase na budowe domu to może skorzystać z dofinansowania.
> 
> Wystarczy odpowiednio wynegocjować umowę z bankiem że całość kredytu spłacam kiedy chcę (a jest to możliwe) żeby nie płacić kar za zbyt wczesne spłacenie kredytu. Na koniec budowy biorę nieduży kredyt (np: 50.000 skoro tyle wynosi max dofinansowanie (musi być taka kwota skoro dofinansowanie odbywa się bezgotówkowo - nikt kasy do łapy nie da )) i spłacam kredyt wraz z odsetkami do czasu załatwienia formalności z dofinansowaniem (załóżmy 2 do 3 m-cy). Po tym czasie dofinansowanie pokrywa kredyt a kasa którą miało się wydać na zakończenie budowy pozostaje na koncie . Jedyne co trzeba policzyć to ile wyniosa odsetki i ile się przez to zyska.


Wszystko fajnie tylko nie wiem czy wiesz, że dopłate dostaniesz dopiero po zakończeniu budowy? I to dopiero jak przejdziesz kontrole u weryfikatora i test szczelności. Bo jak weryfikator stwierdzi, ze wybudowany przez ciebie dom nie spełnia normy to kasy nie zobaczysz ;/. Dodatkowo  NFOŚiGW zastrzega sobie prawo do wyrywkowych badań termowizyjnych w okresie użytkowania domu. Zobacz sobie co jeszcze przygotowali dla nas nasi kochani urzędnicy  :wink:  http://z500.pl/doplaty-nf15-i-nf40-czy-to-sie-oplaca

----------


## imrahil

to chyba dobrze, że będzie taka kontrola, bo w przeciwnym wypadku byłoby sporo czegoś na kształ wyłudzeń. a tak poza tym uważam, że nie powinno być żadnych dotacji, a jeśli już, to na innej zasadzie - każdy buduje jak chce, jeśli chce to zgłasza wybudowany dom do testu (szczelność, termowizja itd.) po wybudowaniu i wtedy ewentualnie dostaje jakąś ulgę podatkową w nagrodę za ciepły dom. ale generalnie - żadnych dotacji, bo za to płaci podatnik. lepiej byłoby obniżyć VAT na styropian i dobre okna  :smile:

----------


## NieJan

Kurczę, nie rozumiem tego powszechnego oburzenia. Jeśli kogoś stać na budowę bez kredytu, to o co krzyk. Jakbym zarabiał tyle, żeby sobie domek postawić z bieżących środków, to bym nie oczekiwał dofinansowywania go z ogólnonarodowych składek. Co prawda ciągle w tv słychać jak to bogaci uciekają od podatków, fikcyjnie zmieniają obywatelstwo itp. Ja jednak nie mogę się z tym oswoić. Nawet wstydziłbym się sięgać po jałmużnę podatników(w domyśle biedoty), czy to rodzina na swoim, czy dopłaty dla energooszczędnych, gdybym nie musiał.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Akurat, o ile się nie mylę, to NFOŚ gospodaruje funduszami z opłat za korzystanie ze środowiska, a nie podatków. Na przykład firmy płacą za odprowadzanie gazów i pyłów do powietrza, a potem z tego biorą się pieniądze na różne cele.

----------


## gorbag

> Kurczę, nie rozumiem tego powszechnego oburzenia. Jeśli kogoś stać na budowę bez kredytu, to o co krzyk. Jakbym zarabiał tyle, żeby sobie domek postawić z bieżących środków, to bym nie oczekiwał dofinansowywania go z ogólnonarodowych składek.


Nie wiem czemu zakładasz, że każdy kto buduje bez kredytu robi to z "bieżących środków", dużo zarabia, jest bogaty itd.
Jeśli ktoś sprzedaje odziedziczone mieszkanie czy pole i buduje za to dom to od razu jest bogaczem, nawet kiedy kiepsko zarabia i nie stać go na kredyt?

----------


## andriuss

> Kurczę, nie rozumiem tego powszechnego oburzenia. Jeśli kogoś stać na budowę bez kredytu, to o co krzyk.


No to noch einmal - czy biorę kredyt czy nie, to jest to sprawa prywatna pomiędzy mną a bankiem (albo bogatą ciocią). Nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, aby zbudować dom pasywny właśnie za kredyt komercyjny, a następnie po weryfikacji uzyskać od Państwa dotację, a bank nawet nie musiałby o tym wiedzieć. Sytuacja jest jednak inna: dysponent twoich podatków mówi: słuchaj, dostaniesz ode mnie dotację pod warunkiem, że podzielisz się nią z moimi kumplami, w szczególności ze Staszkiem z banku. Innej opcji nie ma. Staszek też dobrze wie, że innej opcji nie ma. Tak więc nie będzie miał skrupułów, aby cię odpowiednio zerżnąć, bo wie, że inwestor woli dostać choćby połowę z tych 40 KPLN niż nie dostać nic. W taki właśnie sposób odbywa się transfer publicznych pieniędzy do prywatnych kieszeni. Bo NFOŚ za kilka lat uroczyście ogłosi: wypłaciliśmy Kowalskim i Nowakom 300 mln w dotacjach. A że połowę z tego zmuszeni byli oddać naszym kumplom, to właściwie ich sprawa, mogli o nią nie występować jak im się nie podobało.

----------


## MMichal

Witam




> No to noch einmal - czy biorę kredyt czy nie, to jest to sprawa prywatna pomiędzy mną a bankiem (albo bogatą ciocią). Nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, aby zbudować dom pasywny właśnie za kredyt komercyjny, a następnie po weryfikacji uzyskać od Państwa dotację, a bank nawet nie musiałby o tym wiedzieć. Sytuacja jest jednak inna: dysponent twoich podatków mówi: słuchaj, dostaniesz ode mnie dotację pod warunkiem, że podzielisz się nią z moimi kumplami, w szczególności ze Staszkiem z banku. Innej opcji nie ma. Staszek też dobrze wie, że innej opcji nie ma. Tak więc nie będzie miał skrupułów, aby cię odpowiednio zerżnąć, bo wie, że inwestor woli dostać choćby połowę z tych 40 KPLN niż nie dostać nic. W taki właśnie sposób odbywa się transfer publicznych pieniędzy do prywatnych kieszeni. Bo NFOŚ za kilka lat uroczyście ogłosi: wypłaciliśmy Kowalskim i Nowakom 300 mln w dotacjach. A że połowę z tego zmuszeni byli oddać naszym kumplom, to właściwie ich sprawa, mogli o nią nie występować jak im się nie podobało.


to typowe podejście roszczeniowe, oczywiście też nie podoba mi się taki sposób dopłat i to niezależnie czy będzie to dopłata do kolektora, oczyszczalni czy energooszczednego budowania ale ... obracając delikatnie sprawę...

NFOŚ wprowadził "JAKIŚ" program na takich a NIE INNYCH zasadach i jeżeli inwestor chce z niego korzystać to musi przyjąć te zasady i koniec o czym tutaj dyskutować ?? nie za bardzo rozumiem ??


Pozdrawiam

----------


## andriuss

> NFOŚ wprowadził "JAKIŚ" program na takich a NIE INNYCH zasadach i jeżeli inwestor chce z niego korzystać to musi przyjąć te zasady i koniec o czym tutaj dyskutować ?? nie za bardzo rozumiem ??


Podejście słuszne, gdyby to były dotacje od jakiegoś miliardera, który w ten sposób postanowił się pozbyć prywatnego majątku. Darowanemu koniu w zęby się nie zagląda. Sęk w tym, że NFOŚ to urzędnicy, opłacani z podatków (nieważne których) i rozdający pieniądze PODATNIKÓW. Nie wiem jak inni, ale ja tych podatków płacę w ch.., a właściwie nie korzystam. Nie przyjmuję do wiadomości, że mam obowiązek być zachwycony każdą decyzją jaśnie pana urzędnika i nie mam prawa publicznie wykazać niezadowolenia. Jeśli jaśnie pan urzędnik źle znosi konstruktywną krytykę, to może niech spróbuje pobierać pensję w środowisku komercyjnym, jak ja, a nie na państwowej posadce.

----------


## gosciu01

@MMichal,

NFOŚ jest jedynie dysponentem tych środków i łaski nie robią!
Oczekiwałbym rzetelnego podejścia i maksymalizacji efektywności ich wykorzystania.
Wrażenie wielu osób ( i chyba nie tylko wrażenie ) wydaje się być zgoła odmienne.
Podczas budowy, czy w prywatnej firmie każdą złotówkę ogląda się 4x zanim się wyda.
A tu proszę... trochę bankom, trochę audytorom, trochę na projekty, trochę na systemy, itd.
A wystarczyłby jeden solidny test budynku na koniec i stosowna decyzja.
4x szybciej, 4x taniej!

@andriuss

o ile dobrze pamiętam, ale źródła już nie potrafię przytoczyć, środki te nie pochodzą z podatków a z kar i opłat dot. emisji CO2.
Są też związane z ogólnie przyjętym programem UE w tym zakresie. W UE od dawna realizuje się podobne projekty, w Polsce rok 2013 jest ostatnim, który nie spowoduje katastrofy i kar unijnych. Ot, tak urzędnicy dbają o nas szaraków! Choć i tak lepiej niż mają ludzie np. na Ukrainie, czy Białorusi.
Ale życzyłbym sobie takich programów jak na zachód od Odry!
Mam znajomych tu i tam.

P.S.
Wierz mi, korzystasz z płaconych podatków, nawet jeśli nie jesteś tego świadom.
( p.s. sam też płacę podatki, jak to ładnie określiłeś "w ch..."  :wink:   )

----------


## andriuss

@gosciu01
Ad. 1. formalnie NFOŚ wydaje wyłącznie pieniądze zagraniczne, co nie zmienia faktu, że to pieniądze publiczne, a nie prywatne. W końcu jesteśmy także "obywatelami UE".
Ad. 2. Podatki to skrót myślowy. Np. teraz płacę kilkanaście tysięcy składki zdrowotnej rocznie, nie skorzystałem z państwowej opieki od 20 lat. Szczęśliwie nie chorowałem na tyle poważnie, żeby nie móc wyjąć portfela i zapłacić prywatnie. Odpukać, tfu tfu, bardzo mi się to podoba, mam nadzieję że zawsze tak będzie. Ale uzurpuję sobie prawo do krytycznej oceny NFZ-u i reszty łańcucha.
Ad. 3. Kary - może pomyliłeś z pośpiechem z ustawą o OZE, nic nie udało mi się znaleźć o samej energooszczędności.

W każdym bądź razie z całą pewnością NFOŚ zobowiązany jest wobec swoich mocodawców wydawać pieniądze efektywnie w zakresie celu, a na pewno roztrwonienie połowy dotacji na banki (cały sektor to 16 mld zł zysku netto za 2011 r., w tym będzie lepiej). Poza tym NFOŚ powinien być bardziej spójny ideologicznie. Z jednej strony walczy o emisje i CO2, z drugiej strony dopuszcza ogrzewanie pasywnych i energooszczędnych domów kotłami węglowymi. Aby to było spójne, dotacja powinna być ciut wyższa, ale z zastrzeżeniem, że:
1. jeśli mam dostępny gaz ziemny, to muszę go wziąć,
2. jeśli nie mam, to ogrzewam biomasą albo pompą ciepła. 

Jakie są różnice w emisjach opisałem w wątku w sekcji o energooszczędnych.

----------


## gosciu01

Zgadzam się.

Przyczyną niskiej jakości usług Państwa wobec obywateli jest brak konkurencji!!!
Gdyby NFZ czy ZUS miał konkurencję mogłoby być zupełnie inaczej.
I nie rozumiem dlaczego tak nie może być, skoro na świecie i w UE jest!
( to znaczy rozumiem, ale boję się pisać... )

Podobnie byłoby gdyby programy były realizowane przez różne instytucje i np. z możliwością pominięcia usług bankowych, to same usługi bankowe byłyby znacznie tańsze.

Konkurencja jest the best!
Tylko dzięki konkurencji ( głównie tej nieudolnej ) mam pracy więcej niż bym mógłbym przerobić i mogę być najlepszy.
W przeciwnym razie by mi się nie chciało.

----------


## MMichal

Witam

No niestety tak to jest z "urzędami" mają służyć a .... 

Mnie w tym całym projekcie i tak najbardziej denerwuje stos nikomu niepotrzebnych zapisów/papierów itp (nikomu poza urzędnikami : )

Tak jak już pisałem wcześniej dopłata powinna być prosta, a może nie dopłata co refundacja części kosztów.

Budynek spełnił wymaganie NFOŚ wypłaca inwestorowi tyle ile ustalono i ... KONIEC, a nie produkuję zapisy wymagania zalecenie itp itd

Jeżeli wybuduje sobie dom stosując "technologie kosmiczne z NASA" i spełni on wymaganie co do zużycia energii powinny zostać mi wypłacone środki a teraz będzie tak, że wybuduję (ale niezgodnie z wymaganiami) i pomimo np zużycia na poziomie 5 kWh/m2/rok nie dostanę dopłaty - bzdura!

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lujski

bez sensu te wszelkie procedury, wymogi ze kase dadza generalnie "po budowie" itd ... ja skoro bym mial taka dotacje to bym docieplil dom i bym mial energooszczedne okna, rekuperator, - a jak na to mi nei starczy to tego miec nie bede mial .... i generalnie pieprzenie o wspieraniu eko to stek bzdur ...kredytu na budowe nie biore bo kredytu nie dostane .... keidys zarabialem wiecej i mam troche pieniedzy odlozone co powinno mi starczyc na budowe...

pozdrawiam

----------


## cronin

No  cóż zakończył swój żywot program "Rodzina na Swoim" , skończyły się dopłaty do kolektorów, drastycznie zmalała ilość udzielanych przez banki kredytów i to nie tylko hipotecznych ale i gotówkowych, następny program dofinansowujący banki czyli Mieszkanie dla Młodych wystartuje dopiero od 2014r. 
Jest to więc ukłon w stronę banków, zanim wejdzie w życie MdM, będą miały przez rok dofinansowanie do domów energooszczędnych. Przy okazji jest to usprawiedliwienie dla zatrudnienia kolejnych urzędników, którzy będą to weryfikować.
Najlepiej byłoby to zbojkotować, dać po nosie rządzącym, ale to nierealne, niestety.

----------


## dring

Przecież to jest jawne naruszenie wolności obywatela, a właściwie jego dyskryminacja. Parytet, dla ludzi biorących kredyt, kpina ! Tak samo jak dotacje. Zamiast zabierać ludziom pieniądze i pozwolić im żeby sobie spokojnie gospodarowali, to się im zabiera i rozdaje gdzie popadnie wg zasad, które są delikatnie pisząc dziwne.

----------


## andriuss

> Przecież to jest jawne naruszenie wolności obywatela, a właściwie jego dyskryminacja. Parytet, dla ludzi biorących kredyt, kpina !


Widzisz, chodzi o to, że biednemu zawsze wiatr w oczy  :wink: . Takie odwieczne prawo natury, że jak jest zima, to musi być zimno. Jak dobrze zarabiasz i masz zdolność, to dostaniesz dotację. Jak nie masz zdolności, ale jesteś bogaty, to też jakoś się dogadasz - weźmiesz kredyt pod zastaw lokaty czy innych 10 hektarów. Jak jesteś biedny i chcesz zbudować z ciułanych na bieżąco i z pomocą rodziny, to nie jesteś szczególnie atrakcyjny dla banku, więc NFOŚ solidarnie nie da ci publicznej dotacji. Przyzwyczaj się kolego, że lepiej być młodym, zdrowym i bogatym - to się nazywa kapitalizm w wersji transformacyjnej.

----------


## gosciu01

Dopóki jesteś biedny, to masz względny spokój,
Jak masz inicjatywę, to nagle cały świat chce Ci "pomudz". Szczególnie instytucje państwowe dbają o to i sprawdzają, czy oby nieopacznie nie popełniasz błędów, które mogłyby Cię zrujnować  :wink: 
Nagle wykazują szczególne zainteresowanie, czy na pewno świetnie Ci się żyje  :wink: 

Również cały świat nagle ma dla Ciebie fantastyczne oferty ( patrz niniejszy program dofinansowania ).
Na końcu jednak jak wyjdziesz na zero, to będziesz mógł odtrąbić sukces, ale wcześniej musisz nieźle się nagłówkować, no i odwzajemnić się temu całemu światu i mu pomóc ( nie mylić z "pomudz" ).

----------


## d**ol**

Po prostu wszystko jest porypane z żadem na czele w tym kraju  i całą zgraja otaczających ludzi . Tu nic się nie może być  normalnie i na prostych zasadach się odbywać  bo by się nie dało robić kantów i przekrętów .Dla tego ludzie  stąd uciekają i mają racje  . Nie warto jest żyć w państwie gdzie czego byś się nie chwycił zawsze jest pod górkę .  Potem  i tak cie zgnoją i po co i za co i dla kogo tu być uczciwym i normalnym obywatelem .

----------


## gosciu01

Dokopując sobie wzajemnie we własnej piaskownicy, warto czasem dowiedzieć się jak nas widzą inni. 
Polecam lekturę, choćby jednego z ostatnich artykułów w "The Sun" przytoczonego także w Interii.

Jakież mogą być niedorzeczne przyczyny takiego postrzegania naszego (k)raju?
"Niepojęte"!

http://fakty.interia.pl/swiat/news/t...-wyspy,1879238

----------


## kostekk

> Dokopując sobie wzajemnie we własnej piaskownicy, warto czasem dowiedzieć się jak nas widzą inni. 
> Polecam lekturę, choćby jednego z ostatnich artykułów w "The Sun" przytoczonego także w Interii.
> 
> Jakież mogą być niedorzeczne przyczyny takiego postrzegania naszego (k)raju?
> "Niepojęte"!
> 
> http://fakty.interia.pl/swiat/news/the-sun-lodz-wymiera-przeniosla-sie-na-wyspy,1879238


Święte słowa, warto nieraz szanować bliźnich, nie kopać im rowów, nasyłać policji, straży... 

[moderowano]

----------


## wodnikszuwarek

Nie wiem dlaczego ale jakoś mam przeczucie że to będzie program porażka, znaczy się dużo zawiedzionych ludzi, a zarobione będą tylko banki

----------


## Jassica

ciekawa jak będzie z tym systemem weryfikacji, O ile te pierwsze jakoś się przejdzie, bo papierologia będzie na odpowiednim poziomie. Ale co z weryfikacją, po wybudowaniu domu - bo bede budowała metodą gospodarczą - czy te ekipy będą umiały wybudować energooszczędnie nawet jak będą odpowiedni materiały ?

----------


## Ostap

Weryfikacja będzie do przejścia jak będziesz czuwał nad nią i kontrolował by ci dobrze robili.

----------


## bartosz siekier

Z tą weryfikacją to nie do końca może być tak prosto, jak to u nas, dużo pewnie będzie zależało od weryfikatora ; klepnie albo nie , skoro mają być badania kamerą termowizyjną, testy szczelności itp. co jak znajdą mi jakiś mostek termiczny w  1 oknie, a pozostałe rzeczy będą solidnie ( zgodnie z wytycznymi)  zrobione

----------


## bartosz siekier

Ciekawy jestem też papierologii we wstępnym etapie, tzn projektów i jak do tego podejdą projektanci. Wytyczne zakładają bardzo rygorystyczne rozwiązania,   niektóre obliczenia  mają być robione w sposób szczegółowy tzn według szczegółowych norm ( np straty ciepła) których wielu nie miało nigdy w rękach

----------


## Ostap

Badanie termowizyjne możne być przeprowadzone później jak sobie NFOŚiGW zechce posprawdzać by mieć co na stronach powrzucać.

----------


## firewall

I wątek umarł.
Z ciekawości zadzwoniłem sobie do weryfikatora ze strony NFOŚ-u ile zażyczy sobie za badanie domku ( przypominam że trzeba przejść przez to dwukrotnie ). Pan rzucił skromne 1500zł. Mam pełne OZC, a teraz za to samo miałbym płacić 3000zł?! To jest chore! Do tego jeszcze test szczelności ( z pewnością też będą to firmy z rozdzielnika ) a więc cena jeszcze wyższa. Czyli dla NF 40 jest 30 000zł. podatek i zostaje 24600zł. Sępy z pieczątkami i zostaje 19600zł.Sępy z banku i zostaje, no właśnie ile? Czy ktoś już testował bank w tej dziedzinie?

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

Jeszcze jedna ciekawostka ode mnie - zwróćcie uwagę, że aby otrzymać dotację do obliczeń trzeba wziąć lambdę OBLICZENIOWĄ, a nie deklarowaną przez producenta. Efekt jest taki, że aby osiągnąć minimalną termikę dla NF40 przy silce 24 trzeba zastosować minimum 25 cm styro (0,04 W/m2K), pomimo że są na rynku styro o lambdzie 0,031 i wystarczyłoby wtedy tylko 20 cm. Wiwat dla otworów strzelniczych w domu!

----------


## HenoK

> Jeszcze jedna ciekawostka ode mnie - zwróćcie uwagę, że aby otrzymać dotację do obliczeń trzeba wziąć lambdę OBLICZENIOWĄ, a nie deklarowaną przez producenta. Efekt jest taki, że aby osiągnąć minimalną termikę dla NF40 przy silce 24 trzeba zastosować minimum 25 cm styro (0,04 W/m2K), pomimo że są na rynku styro o lambdzie 0,031 i wystarczyłoby wtedy tylko 20 cm. Wiwat dla otworów strzelniczych w domu!


To nie jest do końca tak jak piszesz. Pozwolę sobie zacytować : http://www.inzynierbudownictwa.pl/drukuj,4991



> Obliczeniowe wartości współczynników przewodzenia ciepła typowych materiałów można przyjmować według normy PN-EN 12524:2003 [6], danych z literatury (np. [1, 2]), załącznika NC do normy PN-EN ISO 6946:1999 [3], aprobat technicznych, względnie na podstawie wyników badań.
>  Piśmiennictwo:
> 1. Praca zbiorowa, Budownictwo ogólne t. 2, Fizyka budowli, wyd. Arkady 2005.
> 2. M. Gaczek, J. Jasiczak, M. Kuiński, M. Siewczyńska, Izolacyjność termiczna i nośność murowanych ścian zewnętrznych, Wydawnictwo Politechniki Poznańskiej, 2011.
> 3. PN-EN ISO 6946:1999 Komponenty budowlane i elementy budynku. Opór cieplny i współczynniki przenikania ciepła. Metoda obliczania.
> 6. PN-EN 12524:2003:2003 Materiały i wyroby budowlane. Własności cieplno-wilgotnościowe. Tabelaryczne wartości obliczeniowe.


Potentaci na rynku materiałów termoizolacyjnych już podają wartości obliczeniowe równe wartościom deklarowanym, powołując się na obliczenia wykonane przez ITB:
http://termoorganika.com.pl/files/51...TALOG_2013.pdf 

Oczywiście za materiał posiadający takie obliczenia trzeba będzie odpowiednio więcej zapłacić, ale za to nie musisz bać się "otworów strzelniczych".

----------


## GrasshopperXTR

> To nie jest do końca tak jak piszesz. Pozwolę sobie zacytować  (...)


Przyznam szczerze, że nie patrzyłem na opracowania na wskazanym przez Ciebie portalu, ale również pozwolę sobie zacytować wytyczne NFOŚiGW.  :smile: 




> Wartosci współczynnika przenikania ciepła przegród nieprzezroczystych naley obliczyc
> zgodnie z norma PN-EN ISO 6946 „Komponenty budowlane i elementy budynku. Opór
> cieplny i współczynnik przenikania ciepła. Metoda obliczania.”, doliczajac poprawki ze
> wzgledu na pustki powietrzne w warstwie izolacji, łaczniki mechaniczne przechodzace przez
> warstwe izolacji oraz opady na dach o odwróconym układzie warstw.


Więc zaglądamy do normy, a tam mamy definicję lambdy:




> obliczeniowy współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła materiału obliczony zgodnie z ISO 10456, albo
> przyjęty z wartości tabelarycznych.


Nie wiem co oznacza, że przyjęty z wartości tabelarycznych, ale norma ISO 10456 wskazuje minimalne i maksymalne wartości lambdy dla większości stosowanych materiałów izolacyjnych. Nie ma tutaj w ogóle mowy o możliwości przyjęcia lambdy deklarowanej przez producenta.

No i wisienka na torcie (spodobało mi się to powiedzenie  :smile:  ). Dzwoniłem do weryfikatora ze Śląska i zapytałem o tę kwestię. Informacja była następująca: jeżeli materiał występuje w normie ISO to nie uzna on wartości lambdy niższych niż wskazane przez normę. Podobno nawet na egzaminie dla weryfikatorów pojawiło się takie pytanie.

Pzdr

----------


## jj96

Witam wszystkich którzy myśle, tak jak i ja "napalili"  się na kolosalne dopłaty o jakich mowa w projekcie, jestem właśnie po wizycie w jednym z banków, który ma udzielać kredytów z dopłatą, (dokładnie było to cztery dni temu),  i kiedy zapytałam, przemiłą skąd inąd panią doradczynię klienta, ta złapała się za głowę, po czym powiedziała, że właśnie jest po szkoleniu na ten temat, pomachała mi następnie książką licząca ok. 200  stron przed nosem - warunki które trzeba spełnić, następnie instruktażem udzielania tego typu kredytów - kolejne ok. 80 stron, powiedziała, ze nic z tego nie rozumie, ale że jest już masa telefonów od chętnych, i że jak na razie to za wiele mi nie powie, ale od 01.06. taki kredyt ma być dostepny, i jeśli nie będe pierwsza to może nie będzie tak źle, postraszyła troche kosztami weryfikatora, koniecznością robienia zdjęć z każdej czynności na budowie, uprzedziła, że zwrot dotyczy tylko elementów domu, które przyczyniają sie do wzrostu jego energooszczędności, czyli nie jest tak, że wybudujemy dom, który nawet będzie posiadał certyfikat, i dostaniemy 30 tysięcy,  zwrot kosztów dotyczyć ma tylko niektórych materiałow, generalnie, miałam wrażenie, że próbuje mnie zniechęcić

----------


## sokratis

Byleby nie skończyło się jak z dopłatami na mieszkania dla młodych - 2 lata pobyło i się o tym zapomniało.

----------


## Energetic

Nie chcę Was martwić, ale już nawet projektanci z hurra optymizmu odnośnie tych dopłat przechodzą do krytyki...
"Od wielu lat propagujemy budownictwo mieszkaniowe energooszczędne. Na podstawie wniosków z projektowania i realizacji pierwszego certyfikowanego domu w Polsce (dom wzniesiony w Smolcu był prezentowany na konferencji budynków pasywnych w Bregenz, jako pierwszy budynek pasywny w Europie środkowo-wschodniej) opracowaliśmy technologie realizacji domu energooszczędnego możliwie prostego i taniego w realizacji. Otrzymaliśmy wyróżnienie w konkursie na Energooszczędny Dom Dostępny 2013. Posiadamy kolekcję projektów domów o EUco poniżej 40 i poniżej 15 KWh/m² na rok, których użytkowanie będzie charakteryzowało się bardzo niskimi rachunkami za ogrzewanie. Zależy nam, aby energooszczędne budownictwo było dostępne dla szerokiej grupy inwestorów.

Dotacje powinny pobudzić dodatkowo chęć realizacji domu energooszczędnego, ale warto wiedzieć, że realizacja domu na warunkach, jakie sformułował w wytycznych do udzielenia dotacji NFOŚIW może podrożyć i skomplikować proces budowy domu.

W przypadku ubiegania się o kredyt projekt domu i proces realizacji będzie podlegał weryfikacji. W chwili obecnej w naszym kraju jest 37 osób uprawnionych do wykonywania weryfikacji (lista podana jest na stronie NFOŚiG). Aby móc starać się o dopłatę konieczne jest przeprowadzenie dwóch weryfikacji u dwóch niezależnych weryfikatorów. Jeden wykonuje weryfikacje projektu, a drugi weryfikuje proces budowy i wykonanie domu. Zakładany koszt weryfikacji to ok 4500 do 5000 zł. Dodatkowo weryfikator uczestniczy w teście szczelności, dodatkowo płatnym. Koszt testu szczelności to ok 1000 do 1500 zł, a warto wiedzieć, że zazwyczaj wykonuje się dwa, gdyż rzadko, kiedy pierwszy spełnia wymagania. Można założyć, zatem że z kwoty dopłaty do kredytu 30 tys. po odliczeniu kosztów wymaganych weryfikacji oraz opłaceniu podatku pozostanie około 18 tysięcy zł. Należy uwzględnić też koszt obsługi kredytu oraz to, że wyższe będą koszty projektu i realizacji.

Aby projekt domu energooszczędnego o zapotrzebowaniu na ogrzewanie i wentylacje EUco poniżej 40 spełnił wymagania postawione w wytycznych, konieczne jest np. wykonanie projektów wykonawczych poszczególnych branż, wykonać szczegółowe przeliczenia mostków ( nie można tu posiłkować deklarowanymi przez producentów wartościami wsp. przewodności cieplnej lambda, należy wykorzystywać obliczeniowe wartości lambdy materiałów budowlanych.) Niewątpliwie wygeneruje to dodatkowe wydatki. NF wymaga dobrania urządzeń i materiałów budowlanych i instalacyjnych o najwyższych występujących na rynku parametrach a co za tym idzie niejednokrotnie droższych niż stosowanych i wystarczających w domach energooszczędnych o zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło EUco mniejszym niż 40. Podobnie wygląda wymóg stosowania przegród o zadanych minimalnych parametrach wsp. przepuszczalności cieplnej U. Generuje to również często nieuzasadniony wzrost kosztu budowy takiego domu. (patrz lista sprawdzająca weryfikacji projektu)

Według wytycznych do uzyskania dopłaty konieczne jest, aby realizacja przebiegała na wysokim reżimie technologicznym, np. wymaga się, aby ocieplenia były wykonywane wyłącznie przy wykorzystaniu kompletnych systemów przez certyfikowanych wykonawców. Absolutnie nie wolno robić odstępstw od projektu i to odnośnie przesunięć ścianek działowych jak i wymiany zastosowanych materiałów budowlanych. Wszystkie użyte materiały muszą posiadać stosowne atesty poświadczające ich, jakość, należy je przekazywać do weryfikacji. Cała budowa musi być szczegółowo monitorowana poprzez wykonywanie dokumentacji fotograficznej na każdym etapie realizacji. W zaleceniach jest, aby budowa była przeprowadzona przez jedną firmę. Po zrealizowaniu budynku przez 3 lata inwestor nie może budynku sprzedać i cokolwiek w nim zmieniać a rachunki za ogrzewanie musi przekazywać do weryfikacji. Należy także się spodziewać wyrywkowych badań termowizyjnych domu przeprowadzanych przez NFOŚiGW. (patrz lista sprawdzająca potwierdzająca standard energetyczny budynku)

Cała procedura, w chwili obecnej wydaje się być dość uciążliwa i do ostatniego momentu realizacji budynku nie można być pewnym, że dotacja zostanie przyznana lub czy nie zostanie odebrana, a proces jej uzyskiwania łączy się z ogromna ilością kosztów dodatkowych.

Proszę o tym pamiętać przy podejmowaniu decyzji o dostosowaniu projektu do wymagań NFOŚiGW i realizacji domu z nadzieją na uzyskanie dopłaty. Warto przeliczyć czy kwota dotacji jest adekwatna do stawianych obostrzeń i warunków oraz osiągniętych efektów."

Tekst ze strony lipinscy.pl

----------


## HenoK

Tu inny sygnał w tej samej sprawie :
http://gramwzielone.pl/dom-energoosz...lnie-kosztowna



> Polski Związek Firm Deweloperskich ocenił zasady budowy domów energooszczędnych w ramach programu dopłat uruchomionego niedawno przez Narodowy Fundusz Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej. 
> 
> W ramach programu dopłat do kredytu na zakup mieszkań lub domów budowanych w standardzie energooszczędnym i pasywnym beneficjenci mogą otrzymać z Funduszu 30 tys. zł na zakup domu energooszczędnego i do 50 tys. zł w przypadku domu pasywnego, a w przypadku zakupu mieszkań dofinansowanie wynosi odpowiednio 11 tys. zł i 16 tys. zł.
> 
> Wysokość dofinansowania z NFOŚiGW zależy od wskaźnika dotyczącego zużycia energii - dla budynku w standardzie energooszczędnym może to być maksymalnie 40 kWh/m2/rok, a w pasywnym - 15 kWh/m2/rok. Na realizację programu NFOŚiGW chce przeznaczyć do 2018 roku w sumie 300 mln zł. 
> 
> Polska Agencja Prasowa cytuje Jacka Bieleckiego z Polskiego Związku Firm Deweloperskich, którego zdaniem koszty zakupu mieszkań i domów energooszczędnych lub pasywnych znacznie przewyższają zyski z takiego przedsięwzięcia. 
> 
> - Wymogi dla budynków z dopłatą są nieracjonalnie kosztowne. Budynek musi spełnić ponad 20 warunków, by mógł otrzymać dofinansowanie. Nie wystarczy, że budynek energooszczędny rocznie nie może zużywać więcej niż 40 KWh na metr kwadratowy, a pasywny 15 KWh. Musi jeszcze spełnić - zgodnie z wytycznymi Funduszu - mnóstwo dodatkowych warunków dotyczących m.in. okien, dachu, ścian, elewacji. To wszystko bardzo podnosi koszty i staje się nieopłacalne - Polska Agencja Prasowa cytuje Jacka Bieleckiego z Polskiego Związku Firm Deweloperskich.
> ...

----------

